

12 Outdated Web Features That Need to Disappear in 2014 - octavianc
http://mashable.com/2014/01/14/outdated-web-features/#:eyJzIjoiZiIsImkiOiJfdnJxbWVjbTFmeTg0bmV6ayJ9

======
wanda
#13: articles about _n_ things that _x_

